# TTF Turns 15



## David Pence (Jun 24, 2014)

It's been fifteen years since I put TTF online. Seventeen if you count the original one off THELORDOFTHERINGS.com. So much has happened here since then. It's also been fifteen years since I was first told TTF wouldn't be dead withing a few months.

Well, a little quieter, but's we're still here.

I've not been able to post here nearly as often as I would like. But I'm still just a private message away.

I believe that setting up The Tolkien Forum is one of the best decisions I've ever made.

Happy Birthday Everyone!!!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey! Is that a journal, and is it buy-able?

I think I speak for many when I say it has been 15 wonderful years to walk this road with you. TTF, for me, was and remains a home away from home, if if I don't get back to visit much anymore. Still like to check in, and it seems I had good timing into doing so.

Happy Birthday, TTF!


----------



## Uminya (Jun 27, 2014)

Many happy returns!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 28, 2014)

It's been an honor being a member here for as long as I have. I've learned so much from reading discussions (both active and inactive) and made many friends! I hope to be here another 15, if not more!


----------



## Thorin (Oct 5, 2014)

I was here as guibox back in 1999 before TTF was born. It humbles me to know that I am one of the 'First born' of this forum. 

It's been a long but enjoyable trip!

Long live TTF and dapence our noble leader!


----------

